# World of Warcraft Disconnect Problems



## Torx (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been having this problem for 8 weeks now, and i'm sure you're aware that you have to pay monthly for the game so i'm very pissed off.
I've came here as a last resort as Blizzard tech support are unbelievabley crap.

The problem i've been having is that on 1 server, (Stormrage Server where my main characters are) I log in to the server and then i get disconnected after about 30 seconds, well not disconnected... i seem to be hanging i the game cause i can run around and the game still detects where i moved but nothing in the game i can interact with works... people run on the spot and NPC's stop and don't do anything. Then if i'm lucky i get disconnected from server and taken back to the login screen. Or usually, it just stays in this lag for around 3-4 mins, and i'm impatient so i have to Alt+F4 out of the game and load again.

*The things i've tried:*
Fowarded all the neccisary ports on router
Reinstalled World of Warcraft 3 times
Used the repair tool
Disabled Firewall
Created Firewall rule to allow Blizzard
Tried logging in on another computer in the house (didn't work)
My friend tried logging on on their account on my PC
Got a new Router
Connected to the router via ethernet cable
Connected to someone elses wireless connection (neighbour)
Added server IP's and logon IP's to the hosts file
Delete Interface, WDB and *** folders in World of Warcraft Folder

I think there were some other things but its been a while..
the only thing that ever seemed to work was powering down the router for 30 mins then plugging back in again, and then i'd be able to play for a day or 2 but then it'd be back.

My dad is going to put back the old router because the BT Home Hub is crap compared to it. So heres me network details:

Network Type: Wireless
Network Adapter: Buffalo Wireless USB 2.0 WLI-U2-KG54L
ISP: BT Broadband
Router: NETGEAR DG834G
Firewall: Norton Internet Security
Shared Connection: Yes 

DxDiag:

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/2/2008, 12:52:53
       Machine name: SERENDIPITY
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: n/a
       System Model: n/a
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 04/28/05 13:52:24 Ver: 08.00.11
          Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+,  MMX,  3DNow, ~1.6GHz
             Memory: 1024MB RAM
          Page File: 425MB used, 3570MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce FX 5200
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_203C1682&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 256.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (75Hz)
          Monitor: Default Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0011.6375 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 5783424 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 6854464 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4062-11CF-D56D-370000C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0322
        SubSys ID: 0x203C1682
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
 Deinterlace Caps: {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_810D1043&REV_A0
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: smwdm.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3665 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 8/29/2003 14:09:00, 578304 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Analog Devices
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xB5B
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

            Description: Modem #1 Line Playback (emulated)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 81
                   Type: Emulated
            Driver Name: 
         Driver Version: 
      Driver Attributes: 
            WHQL Logo'd: 
          Date and Size: 
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: 
         HW Accel Level: Standard
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: smwdm.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3665 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 8/29/2003 14:09:00, 578304 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xCCC

            Description: Modem #1 Line Record (emulated)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: 
         Driver Version: 
      Driver Attributes: 
          Date and Size: 
              Cap Flags: 0x20
           Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
                  MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
                  SoundMAX Digital Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
                  MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1039, 0x7001
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ Microsoft USB IntelliMouse Optical
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0039
| | Location: Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)
| | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_045e&pid_0039
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 36224 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 20992 bytes
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 9600 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Microsoft USB IntelliMouse Optical
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0039
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_0039
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ PCI standard ISA bridge
| Location: PCI bus 0, device 2, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\cc_0601
| Service: isapnp
| Driver: isapnp.sys, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 35840 bytes
| 
+-+ Standard Game Port
| | Matching Device ID: *pnpb02f
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 10624 bytes

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 00:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 00:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Intel(R) 536EP V.92 Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM5
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Wireless Network Connection 20 - IPv6 - fe80::216:1ff:fed0:aeff
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface - IPv6 - 2001:0:4136:e38c:0:f8d7:a977:687c
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface - IPv6 - fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface - IPv6 - fe80::5efe:
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Wireless Network Connection 20 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 49.1 GB
Total Space: 117.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Maxtor 6Y120L0

      Drive: I:
      Model: DVDRW IDE 16X
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 536EP V.92 Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10008086&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&50
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Intels51.sys, 4.43.0005.0000 (English), 5/10/2002 05:31:48, 633220 bytes

     Name: Network Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&SUBSYS_700A1799&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&48
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_203C1682&REV_A1\4&143DABAF&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 6854464 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 5783424 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 155716 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 364544 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 6750208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 8491008 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.11122 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 6344704 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdispsr.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 5509120 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 3334144 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgamesr.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 3166208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccssr.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 458752 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 1150976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmoblsr.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 2854912 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 3551232 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvsr.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 3629056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 2371584 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwssr.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 2441216 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 177897 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 55444 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 36864 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 36864 bytes

     Name: SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_810D1043&REV_A0\3&267A616A&0&17
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:56:58, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:15:22, 140928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:00, 60288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:15:50, 145792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:04, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\smwdm.sys, 5.12.0001.3665 (English), 8/29/2003 14:09:00, 578304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\smsens.sys, 5.12.0001.0000 (English), 4/8/2003 10:30:00, 3744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aeaudio.sys, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 4/1/2002 13:15:00, 4816 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 4.12.0001.2008 (English), 9/19/2001 13:32:26, 720896 bytes

     Name: SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_81391043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&1B
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 7168 bytes

     Name: SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_81391043&REV_0F\3&267A616A&0&1A
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 17024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_81391043&REV_0F\3&267A616A&0&19
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 17024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_81391043&REV_0F\3&267A616A&0&18
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 17024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: SiS PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_5513&SUBSYS_81391043&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&15
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 95360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0965&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_47\3&267A616A&0&10
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0760&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: SiS190 100/10 Ethernet Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0190&SUBSYS_81391043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&20
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SiSGbeXP.sys, 2.00.1039.1020 (English), 1/27/2005 07:12:28, 121728 bytes

     Name: SiS 182 RAID Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0182&SUBSYS_81391043&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&28
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SiSRaid2.sys, 5.01.1039.2030 (English), 1/11/2005 16:58:48, 30976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\property.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (Chinese), 3/30/2001 21:58:36, 135168 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_000A&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&38
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_000A&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&30
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 12:00:00, 68224 bytes

     Name: SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GAGP30KX.SYS, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:07:44, 46464 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 10624 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2407 English Final Retail 7/11/2007 02:06:45 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/23/2007 18:16:07 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 12/19/2007 13:31:36 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 12/19/2007 13:31:37 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/19/2007 13:31:38 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 12/23/2007 18:16:08 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 12/19/2007 13:31:39 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 12/19/2007 13:31:40 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 12/19/2007 13:31:40 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 12/19/2007 13:31:41 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 12/19/2007 13:31:41 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 12/19/2007 13:31:45 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/23/2007 18:16:08 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/23/2007 18:16:08 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/23/2007 18:16:09 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/23/2007 18:16:09 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/23/2007 18:16:06 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/23/2007 18:16:07 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/23/2007 18:16:06 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 03:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 20:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3243 English Final Retail 10/29/2007 22:43:03 1287680 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 08:52:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:40 5504 bytes
 bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 18432 bytes
  bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 11776 bytes
  msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 363520 bytes
 psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 33280 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 10880 bytes
     mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 15360 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 1428480 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:30 85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:18 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 17408 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 90624 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:48 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:22 19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 12:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo 8 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.00.0005.0830
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.06.0015.0000
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SonyCDSrcWriter,0x00200000,1,0,SonyCDSrcWriter.ax,4.05.0001.4270
Creative LiveRecording Filter,0x00400000,0,1,LiveRec.ax,2.01.0001.0000
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CT Upsampler filter,0x00100000,1,1,Upsample.ax,2.00.0005.0000
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.06.0015.0000
OpenMG Async. File Source,0x00400000,0,1,OmgAfs.ax,4.05.0001.4270
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Creative Wave Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WavWrite.ax,3.00.0012.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Smart3D Video Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
Sony Audio CD Source Filter,0x00600000,0,1,cdsrc.ax,4.05.0001.4270
Creative MLP Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,MlpSrc.ax,3.00.0000.0000
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0004.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Creative NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NvfSrc.ax,3.00.0000.0000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
SAL Output Converter,0x00200000,1,0,saloconv.ax,4.05.0001.4270
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
BPM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaBPM.ax,1.00.0004.0000
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Nero FTC,0x00200000,1,1,NeFTC.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMedia.dll,
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
MainConcept MPEG Splitter,0x00600002,1,2,mcspmpeg.ax,1.00.0001.0003
MainConcept MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mcdsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0073
MainConcept MPEG Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mcdsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0073
MainConcept MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,mcesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0018
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CT Time-Scaling filter,0x00100000,1,1,TimeScal.ax,2.03.0001.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.06.0015.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SVM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaSVM.ax,1.00.0006.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Vodei MP Avi Source,0x00800005,0,0,VodeiMPAVI.ax,2.00.0000.0000
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Newsoft VOB Writer Filter,0x00200000,2,0,NSFWVOB.ax,
AVS Video Out,0x00200000,0,1,AVSVideoOutFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0086
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,L3CODECX.AX,1.09.0000.0311
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.06.0015.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
AsyncEx,0x00200000,0,1,AsyncEx.ax,
MP4 decoder for player by LG,0x00200000,0,1,MP4video.ax,
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
File Source (MP3),0x00400000,0,1,MP3Source.ax,
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Smart3D Transition Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.06.0015.0000
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.06.0015.0000
OmgGenericSrcFilter,0x00400000,0,1,OmgGenericSrcFilter.ax,4.05.0001.4270
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,1,2,NeVideoHD.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.06.0015.0000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
OmgPushSrc,0x00200000,0,1,OmgPushSrc.ax,4.05.0001.4270
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.06.0015.0000
CT Karaoke filter,0x00100000,1,1,Karaoke.ax,2.00.0003.0000
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0004.0000
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Creative MP3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,Mp3Src.ax,3.01.0003.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero Smart3D Text Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
XviD MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.06.0015.0000
CT PDP filter,0x00100000,1,1,PDP.ax,1.00.0008.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
OMG Seamless,0x00200000,1,1,SeamlessFilter.ax,4.05.0001.4270
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,12,NeDVD.ax,4.06.0015.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SonyWavWriter,0x00200000,1,0,SonyWavWriter.ax,2.10.0000.11020
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.06.0015.0000
OpenMG Audio Decrypt Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,omgdec.ax,4.05.0001.4270
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMedia.dll,
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.06.0015.0000
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.00.0005.0830
Creative AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Src.ax,3.00.0002.0000
CT SmartVolumeManagement filter,0x00100000,1,1,DSCompr.ax,1.00.0002.0000
Creative Audio Gain Filter,0x00200000,1,1,AudGain.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.06.0015.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Creative MP3 Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MP3Write.ax,3.00.0002.0000
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio2.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.06.0015.0000
OpenMG OmgSource Filter,0x00600000,0,1,omgsrc.ax,4.05.0001.4270
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.06.0015.0000
CT HPVirtualizer filter,0x00100000,1,1,Virtual.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Vodei MP,0x00800005,1,1,VodeiMPAVI.ax,2.00.0000.0000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMedia.dll,
OMG TRANSFORM,0x00600000,1,1,omgtrans.ax,4.05.0001.4270
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
OmgMP4Decoder2,0x00600000,1,1,OmgMP4Decoder2.ax,4.05.0001.4270
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SonyMSAConverter,0x00200000,1,0,SonyMSAConverter3.ax,4.05.0001.4270
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.06.0015.0000
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.ax,0.07.0000.0000
CT CMSS3 filter,0x00100000,1,1,CMSS3.ax,3.00.0013.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.06.0015.0000
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Creative PCM Raw Writer,0x00200000,1,0,RawWrit.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Noise Reduction,0x00100000,1,1,NoisRedu.ax,3.00.0002.0000
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Creative WMA Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WMAWrite.ax,3.00.0010.0000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.05.2600.2180
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.06.0015.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Creative WMA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,WmaSrc.ax,3.01.0000.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.06.0015.0000
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1755
Nero Stream Control,0x00200000,1,1,NeStreamControl.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Audible Words Codec,0x00500000,1,1,awrdscdc.ax,5.00.0000.0005
Nero Sample Queue,0x00200000,1,1,NeSampleQueue.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.06.0015.0000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMedia.dll,
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,Quicktime.dll,
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeMp3Encoder.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Creative CDDA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CDDA.ax,3.00.0002.0000
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.06.0015.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.06.0015.0000
SAL Input Converter,0x00200000,0,1,saliconv.ax,4.05.0001.4270
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PsisRndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Sony ExpressFX Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0466
Sony ExpressFX Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0466
Sony ExpressFX Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0467
Sony ExpressFX Equalization,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0466
Sony ExpressFX Flange/Wah-Wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0467
Sony ExpressFX Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0466
Sony ExpressFX Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0467
Sony ExpressFX Stutter,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0467
Sony ExpressFX Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0104
Sony ExpressFX Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0104
Sony ExpressFX Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0104
Sony ExpressFX Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0104
Sony ExpressFX Audio Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,xpvinyl.dll,1.00.0000.0106
Sony Multi-Band Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0512
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Sony Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0525
Sony Wave Hammer,0x00200000,1,1,sfhammer.dll,1.00.0000.0259
Sony Gapper/Snipper,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0525
Sony Acoustic Mirror,0x00200000,1,1,sfmirror.dll,1.01.0000.0263
Sony Simple Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0512
Sony Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0512
Sony Multi-Tap Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0512
Sony Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony Smooth/Enhance,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0525
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Sony Parametric EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0512
Sony Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony Paragraphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony Vibrato,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0525
Sony Pitch Shift,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0512
Sony Flange/Wah-wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0525
Sony Graphic Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0525

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX 5.0.5 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MainConcept DV Codec 2.0.4,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V3,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
TechSmith Screen Capture Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Windows Media Video 9,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XviD MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Ogg Vorbis (mode1),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Ogg Vorbis (mode2),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Ogg Vorbis (mode3),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Ogg Vorbis (mode1+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Ogg Vorbis (mode2+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Ogg Vorbis (mode3+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
SHARP G.726,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
NCT ALF2 CD,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
AC-3 ACM Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

Audio Capture Sources:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Modem #1 Line Record,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPU-401,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2600.2180

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,PsisRndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DirectSound: Modem #1 Line Playback (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DirectSound: SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Modem #1 Line Playback,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming System Devices:
MPU-401,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,11,2,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
BDA MPE Filter,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
```
hope you can help or my next idea is quitting the game...

Thanks, Torx 
x


----------



## Torx (Jan 11, 2008)

And to add, i have updated drivers etc, but i am going to do that again soon, think theres some even newer ones been released recently, but i've had this problem for 8 weeks so its not like i've not tried updating drivers.
I have also tried the game on other PC's in the house, and now put back the old router, i am about to test if it works. But even if it does the problem will not be solved it will come back in a few days or so.


----------



## Torx (Jan 11, 2008)

bump?


----------



## J0Y (Jan 17, 2008)

BT Broadband works fine with one of the pcs in my house. (Wired)
Windows XP. And yes we have the Home Hub.

When i got my new pc, I got Wireless. Now for some reason
I keep freezeing on WoW.
So changeing router Might/Might not Help.


----------



## tea_pot_ed (Feb 7, 2011)

i have the exact same problem except when i click enter world it loads and disconnects me instantly i think its obviously to do with the network ohw and fwi i also have Bt. so i don't know if that would affect it but some type of connection thing going on here :/ oh and it was working fine for me normally completley fine but now its just stopped
realm:burning blade


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Unable to load into any character - Forums - World of Warcraft

There are multiple issues going on concerning this issue and other dc issues since december.

on page 218 are the latest messages in the past 24 hours that even now people still have this issue.

So it does not look like a specific issue on your side i think.


----------

